# :| EXOTIC | MONSTER FISH |: First Autumn Shipment



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

I am excited to announce the first of many Exotic and Monster Fish shipments of the upcoming fall!

Here are the list of species that we have brought in, pictures to be added shortly after this post.


1.) Congo Bichir - 2.5 - 3 inches

2.) Peacock Bass Fingerlings - 1 - 1.5 inches

3.) Wild Cichlid: Severum Corbata - 5 inches

4.) Clown Loaches - 2 inches 

Please feel free to PM with any questions. We apologize for the inactivity as of late and we will be responding to PM's shortly. Thank you!

*We will be bringing in another Peruvian shipment in the upcoming weeks... Make sure to check back regularly to find out more! *

E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: 6047233168


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

great deal on pbass!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Was just wondering if you knew what species of Pbass they are? Thank you!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the Congo birchirs farm bred or wild caught?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Reptiles&Fish said:


> Was just wondering if you knew what species of Pbass they are? Thank you!


I'm interested in knowing what kind as well.


----------



## balychar (Aug 26, 2013)

i would like to know what kind and would you ship to nanaimo


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

Reptiles&Fish said:


> Was just wondering if you knew what species of Pbass they are? Thank you!


The species of Pbass is "Oscellaris" And we currently have 35 left in stock!


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

stratos said:


> Are the Congo birchirs farm bred or wild caught?


The Congo Bichir are farm bred but they do have the exposed gills. They are truly a sight to behold even at their current small size!


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

balychar said:


> i would like to know what kind and would you ship to nanaimo


Yes, we can ship to nanaimo via Harbor Air!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you ever come out Maple Ridge way? I'm very interested in a school of peacock bass.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have pics of the bichirs?


----------



## Nix bass man (Jun 5, 2021)

The Underwater Collection said:


> The species of Pbass is "Oscellaris" And we currently have 35 left in stock!


Any 4inch peacock bass for sale ?


----------

